# Really!



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 8, 2013)

In 2010 Bryant invited Zhane, _the queen of urban erotica and print porn_ to preach lecture the church. According to a 2008 official transcipt:
“When a Black Man captures the heart of a lover, he longs for pleasure not pressure. He was never conditioned for chaos, conflict or confrontation. Dr. Bryant delivers effective relationship advice with wit on how to pamper, feed, and love your man. Discover how you can condition your man and freely check him; assist him without him feeling disrespected and demeaned.” *WHAT!?*

Bryant once publicly defended Erykah Badu nude “window seat” video and paid her $500 indecent exposure fine.
more at:
The De·fi·ant One » EXTV


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 8, 2013)

Well we know where his heart lies,  I had a member of my church say that her friend visited a service somewhere, the pastor said if there was any woman who needed sexual satisfaction to see one of the deacons.  For REAL!!!  He said it in the pulpit

I saw one episode of the Pastors Wives or whatever it was called wheres she preaches about Masturbation.  Folks really believe that thats okay.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 8, 2013)

How dare he!  How dare he spill this poison into the hearts of those who need deliverance from the bondages of this world.  

This is the perfect example of a 'single' Pastor (divorced) who should have NEVER been allowed to remain in leadership.   So now, he's spilling more and more corruption via satan's co-op.  

What Father would lead his daughter or son in the paths of destruction?  This is not right.  Any Father who loves his daughter would not have her at a booty shakin Beyonce concert.  What a waste of money, and even more a waste one's soul.   

Okay Jamal...keep playing the fool.  So what's next?  What happens when your daughter is mislead into sexual sin?


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 8, 2013)

blazingthru said:


> Well we know where his heart lies,  I had a member of my church say that her friend visited a service somewhere, the pastor said if there was any woman who needed sexual satisfaction to see one of the deacons.  For REAL!!!  He said it in the pulpit
> 
> I saw one episode of the Pastors Wives or whatever it was called wheres she preaches about Masturbation.  Folks really believe that thats okay.



This is so said.  They are disrespecting the sacredness of sex between a Married man and woman.   It is so unnecessary.   What woman in her right mind and soul would want to have sex with a 'stinkin' deacon' who ain't nuthin but a male ho'.  Why on earth would a female Pastor encourage masturbation to other women?  That's not right.     Why is she teaching gmo (genetically modified) sex?   

More and more, we need people in the Body of Christ who do not play.   

I could care less about the differences in doctrines, theologies, denominations.  It's a wedge that satan enjoys using in dividing the Church. 

The important thing is Holiness, honouring the heart of God the Father.  And what we need more than ever are men and women of God unfearful of taking a stand for God and right living no matter who opposes it.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 8, 2013)

He is sacrificing his child to the devil to satisfy his own sexual perversion. He used his daughter to cover his lust. He was the one who wanted to go see Beyonce. Unless his daughter repents and seeks the Lord for herself she will begin to be a whorish girl, using her body to seduce men to because that's what her father likes and what she sees him looking at. She is subconsciously learning to imitate Beyonce's behavior to get the attention of men. And he is not even qualified to be a Pastor. But the people at his church have itching ears and will continue to empower him unless he repents.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 8, 2013)

There is nothing new under the sun.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 8, 2013)

*One thing is we cannot commit crimes, character assassinate, lie, and /or try to stop a work that exhorts people and pushes people to get to know God further....then criticize others who love God and actually, are ethical.

If we start talking about others, we have to make sure our lives are exemplary. While you are talking about others, you don't know who knows what you did....just because they didn't say anything doesn't mean it didn't happen.

Love is always the answer of everyone and not speaking evil
*


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 8, 2013)

It's not a lie, He is saying it's on his FB page. 



Nice Lady said:


> *One thing is we cannot commit crimes, character assassinate, lie, and /or try to stop a work that exhorts people and pushes people to get to know God further....then criticize others who love God and actually, are ethical.*
> 
> *If we start talking about others, we have to make sure our lives are exemplary. While you are talking about others, you don't know who knows what you did....just because they didn't say anything doesn't mean it didn't happen.*
> 
> *Love is always the answer of everyone and not speaking evil*


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 8, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> It's not a lie, He is saying it's on his FB page.



As far as that goes, it was public made public information and there was no hiding. We have to hide stuff, it shows that we did something wrong especially while pointing the fingers at others.

I think that we should always look at ourselves first before saying anything. You need to be exemplary before talking. Finally, t*here's a child and I have a problem in general with people talking* about other people's children especially when their kids don't have a perfect track record or is not on a path that I would wish on anyone. Don't talk about anyone's child unless you invested in them--general guideline---maligning them.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> *One thing is we cannot commit crimes, character assassinate, lie, and /or try to stop a work that exhorts people and pushes people to get to know God further....then criticize others who love God and actually, are ethical.
> 
> If we start talking about others, we have to make sure our lives are exemplary. While you are talking about others, you don't know who knows what you did....just because they didn't say anything doesn't mean it didn't happen.
> 
> ...



Jamal Bryant is encouraging others to follow suit.  He put it out there and it is up to the Body to protect others from following the same pattern. 

I totally agree with and so appreciate what MrsHaseeb said above and it needed to be exposed for what it is.   This man is using his daughter to satisfy his own lust.  

And trust me, this man has a history and a pattern with that issue... lust of his flesh.   He has made it his business to prostitute the Ministry of God. 

Are we supposed to bypass this and allow him to continue without being exposed; without making others aware; without warning others that this is not right?    

All throughout the word of God people are being warned and admonished about what is acceptable and what is not.  That's the Gospel.  

We live in a world today where folks do not want to be told that wrong is wrong.   They want to shut out the convictions and corrections, in order to enable their consciences to be free of being seared.  

What this man who claims to be a Pastor, what he is doing is wrong, plain and simple...wrong.   And I do not care who opposes, I am calling it out.

An 'no', I am not perfect, however I would be adding to my sins for allowing folks to think that Jamal Bryant is a man of God when his lust is clearly showing that he is not behaving as such.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 8, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> He is sacrificing his child to the devil to satisfy his own sexual perversion. He used his daughter to cover his lust. He was the one who wanted to go see Beyonce. Unless his daughter repents and seeks the Lord for herself she will begin to be a whorish girl, using her body to seduce men to because that's what her father likes and what she sees him looking at. She is subconsciously learning to imitate Beyonce's behavior to get the attention of men. And he is not even qualified to be a Pastor. But the people at his church have itching ears and will continue to empower him unless he repents.



MrsHaseeb...thank you for bringing this to light.  I mean it, thank you.


----------



## soulglo (Aug 8, 2013)

Crazy forreal but not that surprised


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 8, 2013)

so it's really none of the things that you mentioned in your earlier post as he has made it all public knowledge.

As for hiding stuff, I don't need to hide anything whatever and all that I have done is in my past. 

I didn't malign him or assassinate his character...neither did I speak about any of his children.

Why are you offended, is he your pastor.





Nice Lady said:


> As far as that goes, it was public made public information and there was no hiding. We have to hide stuff, it shows that we did something wrong especially while pointing the fingers at others.
> 
> I think that we should always look at ourselves first before saying anything. You need to be exemplary before talking. Finally, t*here's a child and I have a problem in general with people talking* about other people's children especially when their kids don't have a perfect track record or is not on a path that I would wish on anyone. Don't talk about anyone's child unless you invested in them--general guideline---maligning them.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> As far as that goes, it was public made public information and there was no hiding. We have to hide stuff, it shows that we did something wrong especially while pointing the fingers at others.
> 
> I think that we should always look at ourselves first before saying anything. You need to be exemplary before talking. Finally, t*here's a child and I have a problem in general with people talking* about other people's children especially when their kids don't have a perfect track record or is not on a path that I would wish on anyone. Don't talk about anyone's child unless you invested in them--general guideline---maligning them.



Whose child are you talking about and what imperfect 'track record' are you inferring to?   What you are doing is no different than what you are accusing us of.  No different.   Is this not the 'pot calling the kettle'...? 

Would it not have been better for you to have said nothing about this at all?  You are doing the exact same thing and adding more to it by speaking negatively of others here.   Oh yes.... I caught the shade, you were throwing.     

Yep...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 8, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> *Jamal Bryant is encouraging others to follow suit.  He put it out there and it is up to the Body to protect others from following the same pattern. *
> 
> I totally agree with and so appreciate what @MrsHaseeb said above and it needed to be exposed for what it is.   This man is using his daughter to satisfy his own lust.
> 
> ...



I almost highlighted your whole post....thank you for saying this.

When you are a pastor, you don't have time to go to a gospel concert, let alone a concert for Beyonce.  Why would anyone do such a thing?  I never thought I would ask this but.....WWJD?  Would Jesus be there throwing His hands in the air waving them around talking about He's having a ball at Beyonce's concert?  

As a pastor, your walk MUST be different...that's just the way it is.  Those in these positions will have a greater judgement against them.

My goodness....the religiosity is getting out of hand.  JUDGEMENT will come to THE HOUSE OF THE LORD FIRST!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 8, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> *Whose child are you talking about and what imperfect 'track record' are you inferring to?*   What you are doing is no different than what you are accusing us of.  No different.   Is this not the 'pot calling the kettle'...?
> 
> Would it not have been better for you to have said nothing about this at all?  You are doing the exact same thing and adding more to it by speaking negatively of others here.   Oh yes.... I caught the shade, you were throwing.
> 
> Yep...


People need to stop this, for real. and if it continues I will report it.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 8, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Jamal Bryant is encouraging others to follow suit.  He put it out there and it is up to the Body to protect others from following the same pattern.
> 
> I totally agree with and so appreciate what MrsHaseeb said above and it needed to be exposed for what it is.   This man is using his daughter to satisfy his own lust.
> 
> ...





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> so it's really none of the things that you mentioned in your earlier post as he has made it all public knowledge.
> 
> As for hiding stuff, I don't need to hide anything whatever and all that I have done is in my past.
> 
> ...



 As far as it goes because I am not going to waste my time on this subject, I stand by my points:

1. While we are judging others or making obscene comments, always refer back to self-examination of what are you doing of influence and if your sins were revealed would you want everyone to know. No where did he encourage the saints to go out and buy a ticket. If he did, please post the link with him providing that information. 

2. It was publicly displayed and not hidden. In the church, we have unknown leaders that or even hide behind a computer that need to be blood washed and submerged. Those have hidden sins like the Pharisees. We can't make bold accusations and hide our sins.

3. I will ALWAYS defend anyone that is encouraging people to live better and lives ethically.

4. Stop talking about kids. Leave kids alone. Don't put your mouth on people's children or their future.

That's all. Don't care to dispute it any further. *Have a blessed week and be BETTER! *


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 8, 2013)

BTW: Thank you, Iwanthealthyhair67 for sharing this information with us today.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I almost highlighted your whole post....thank you for saying this.
> 
> When you are a pastor, you don't have time to go to a gospel concert, let alone a concert for Beyonce.  Why would anyone do such a thing?  I never thought I would ask this but.....WWJD?  Would Jesus be there throwing His hands in the air waving them around talking about He's having a ball at Beyonce's concert?
> 
> ...



Thank you!   

This man is wrong and he is literally handing her daughter over to Baal.  Instead of praising God, he's praising darkness and the very prince of it.  

I'm making a public announcement:

Fathers!  Do not prostitute your daughters.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> As far as it goes because I am not going to waste my time on this subject, I stand by my points:
> 
> 1. While we are judging others or making obscene comments, always refer back to self-examination of what are you doing of influence and if your sins were revealed would you want everyone to know. No where did he encourage the saints to go out and buy a ticket. If he did, please post the link with him providing that information.
> 
> ...


You are so full of it...I have found that when people are squeezed, you find out what 'IT' they are full of....

You have been talking about other people's children for quite some time now, so your number 4 point is mute.  Cut it out....just because you bolded your posts don't mean anything...just shows the vitriol that is in your heart.

If you don't like what people post here...why do you come in here and post?  Hmmmm.....know a man by his fruit.  Rotted fruit stinks.

ETA: won't dispute with you either...just going to tell you the truth because apparently you need to hear it.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> As far as it goes because I am not going to waste my time on this subject, I stand by my points:
> 
> 1. While we are judging others or making obscene comments, always refer back to self-examination of what are you doing of influence and if your sins were revealed would you want everyone to know. No where did he encourage the saints to go out and buy a ticket. If he did, please post the link with him providing that information.
> 
> ...



Let me just say this, the only person who does want to confront sin in the "Church" is the one who is making excuses for their own. Paul confronted Peter to his face when he had people acting racist and guess what, Peter later affirmed Paul in his own epistle by calling him brother. Peter had to repent. Its a lie to believe that we don't hold people accountable for their behavior because we should. Beyonce gets on stage almost naked, throwing her crotch all over the place, turning young girls into whores and making young boys effeminate and full of lust and this "Pastor" takes his daughter AND sits there and watches himself?! That indicates he has perverted, defiled spirits in him and doesn't need to Pastor anybody. Do you know how seriously God takes it when we 1) cause the world to blaspheme the name of Christ and 2) cause the faith of weak saints to fail and they start doing this stuff? This is no small deal so stop trying to disempower people to speak up against such foolishness by accusing them of having sin in them.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Aug 8, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> “When a Black Man captures the heart of a lover, he longs for pleasure not pressure. He was never conditioned for chaos, conflict or *confrontation*. Dr. Bryant delivers effective relationship advice with wit on how to *pamper, feed, and love your man.* Discover how you can condition your man and freely check him; assist him without him feeling disrespected and demeaned.” *WHAT!?*
> 
> http://exministries.tv/the-de·fi·ant-one/




Hold up, isn't this the pastor who divorced his wife after a scandal?  And he's trying to get some porn person to preach in the church????  HUH???   Is he temporarily mad?  Secondly, the bolded is NONSENSE.  If a BM has ever had a job, he's dealt with confrontation, alright.  Sure, love your husband...but no pressure?  That's life, boo!  No one should be disrespected and demeaned in a relationship.  They are just steering BW towards babying them.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ok, somebody run down all this story of Jamal to me.  I think I recall a divorce or something....I'm lost here.  But did I not just read "porn" in that article?


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I almost highlighted your whole post....thank you for saying this.
> 
> When you are a pastor, you don't have time to go to a gospel concert, let alone a concert for Beyonce.  Why would anyone do such a thing?  I never thought I would ask this but.....WWJD?  Would Jesus be there throwing His hands in the air waving them around talking about He's having a ball at Beyonce's concert?
> 
> ...



I've noticed something.    Beyoncé has a seducing spirit and she has cast her net and has entangled many minds with utter confusion that she is a god.   They have bowed to Baal and even call her 'Bey Hive'....and like a queen bee, she has entrapped her targets and then she destroys them.  

What's sad is that there are Christians and Churches who endorse her.  They've been ensnared by her spirit of seduction.

By choice, she could be such a positive inspiration for young girls by choosing repentance and allowing the Lord to use her for His glory and not satan's.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 8, 2013)

JaneBond007 said:


> Hold up, isn't this the pastor who divorced his wife after a scandal?  And he's trying to get some porn person to preach in the church????  HUH???   Is he temporarily mad?  Secondly, the bolded is NONSENSE.  If a BM has ever had a job, he's dealt with confrontation, alright.  Sure, love your husband...but no pressure?  That's life, boo!  No one should be disrespected and demeaned in a relationship.  They are just steering BW towards babying them.



I thought he got a member of his church pregnant ... I may be wrong though.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 8, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I've noticed something.    Beyoncé has a seducing spirit and she has cast her net and has entangled many minds with utter confusion that she is a god.   They have bowed to Baal and even call her 'Bey Hive'....and like a queen bee, she has entrapped her targets and then she destroys them.
> 
> What's sad is that there are Christians and Churches who endorse her.  They've been ensnared by her spirit of seduction.
> 
> By choice, she could be such a positive inspiration for young girls by choosing repentance and allowing the Lord to use her for His glory and not satan's.



Yep... She has a song saying bow down you [insert word for female dog]… She's telling them to worship her and they do just that.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Aug 8, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I thought he got a member of his church pregnant ... I may be wrong though.





  I say call it where you see it!  People are sometimes too afraid to speak the truth about evil.  Coddling this man is not going to do him nor his family any good.  Disgusting!  I'm still going over the part in my mind where he invited some porn expert in to preach a sermon.  WHUH?  Who does that?!!!  If that, in itself, is not proof of evil, I don't know what else would suffice.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 8, 2013)

JaneBond007 said:


> Ok, somebody run down all this story of Jamal to me.  I think I recall a divorce or something....I'm lost here.  But did I not just read "porn" in that article?



Google... 

also there's a thread or two in the Christian Forum posted a while back when the scandals took place.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 8, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Yep... She has a song saying bow down you [insert word for female dog]… She's telling them to worship her and they do just that.



I remember hearing about that... 

I pray for God to capture her heart and soul and to use her for His glory, in Jesus' name.  Amen.  

She has a beautiful and precious little baby daughter who has a right to grow up and know Jesus.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 8, 2013)

JaneBond007 said:


> I say call it where you see it!  People are sometimes too afraid to speak the truth about evil.  Coddling this man is not going to do him nor his family any good.  Disgusting!  I'm still going over the part in my mind where he invited some porn expert in to preach a sermon.  WHUH?  Who does that?!!!  If that, in itself, is not proof of evil, I don't know what else would suffice.



Exactly...     'Who does that'?   Who invites a spirit of sexual perversion to invade their Church?   No, no, no


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 8, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


>



Why would he say this?  This is so insulting to Believers who take the worship of God seriously.  Many Christians go to MegaFest with pure hearts and Bryant dares to compare a Beyonce' concert to such?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Aug 8, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> http://exministries.tv/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/jamal1.jpg
> 
> http://exministries.tv/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/jamal-bryant-zane.jpgIn 2010 Bryant invited Zhane, the queen of urban erotica and print porn to preach lecture the church. According to a 2008 official transcipt:
> “When a Black Man captures the heart of a lover, he longs for pleasure not pressure. He was never conditioned for chaos, conflict or confrontation. Dr. Bryant delivers effective relationship advice with wit on how to pamper, feed, and love your man. Discover how you can condition your man and freely check him; assist him without him feeling disrespected and demeaned.” WHAT!?
> ...



Who is he? And what? He's simply an opportunist. How to love a black man - biblically? Give me a break.


----------



## songbird8 (Aug 9, 2013)

I just have to say that it is never okay for a Pastor to attend a Beyonce concert.  Just no!  I'm not even gonna touch the Zane situation.  Just absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Aug 9, 2013)

This is sad, and these days this behavior is expected and tolerated. I seen one youtube video when the pastor was doing the "dougie" in the church.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KinxLCiDsyU.


And this will continue to happen because people don't stand for righteousness no more. They want they pastor to be "cool", not holy. The moment my church starts playing worldy music in the pulpit, the moment I get up and walk out because the holy ghost can't dwell where there is blantant sin and trangression. 

Alot of these churches dont have the anointing in them, but they have loud music, and fasts drum beats and that makes them feel like the house is anoinited. But the real anoninting will have people turning from sin and seeking the face of God, not going to Beyonce concerts.

When will people wake up? The bible says Satan's messenger can be transformed into a angel of light. But these hyprocriting preachers not even hiding their wickedness but they are blantanly showing in the faces of their congregation. And their congregation drinks it up like water because they don't desire righteousness. But they want the world and God, but you can't have two masters, you will cleave to one and hate the other. And by the looks of things, we know who the master of that house is, and it's not God.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 9, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I thought he got a member of his church pregnant ... I may be wrong though.



A rumor in which the magazine had to offer a retraction. I am not commenting and holding to my word. I know you will write an essay after this and others, but I felt the need to let you know you are spreading a dead rumor.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> A rumor in which the magazine had to offer a retraction. I am not commenting and holding to my word. I know you will write an essay after this and others, but I felt the need to let you know you are spreading a dead rumor.



Really?  

There was no retraction.   They simply apologized.

Bryant was attempting to disprove that:

1.  The girl was not 17 years of age
2.   That she was not a member of his Church

AND

There are court records which prove otherwise against Bryant.  

http://casesearch.courts.state.md.u...il.jis?caseId=03C00007941&loc=55&detailLoc=CC

This man is NOT innocent and he needs to be put on full blast to protect others from being mislead.   

What really gets me is that folks are so quick to defend those who are wrong and get mad at those who expose it.   Please!   That's the problem with society today.   Wrong is right and right is wrong... No one wants to held accountable and does not want to be convicted of wrong doing.

*Circuit Court of Maryland*
Case Information

Court System:	Circuit Court for Baltimore County - Civil System
Case Number:	03C00007941
Title:	Wedderburn vs Bryant
Case Type:	Civil PaternityFiling Date:08/04/2000
Case Status:	Closed/Inactive
Case Disposition:	Decree or OrderDisposition Date:07/01/2008
Plaintiff/Petitioner Information


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 9, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Really?
> 
> There was no retraction.   They simply apologized.
> 
> ...



*If they CLOSED THE CASE, THEN there was a high chance of no paternity established. *He had a bunch of cases filed by women that it was found not to be true by the courts. There are murderers, hackers, illegal wiretappers, and stalkers who should be walking around with a RECORD, but don't have one. I don't want it to turn into fighting. 

So, wrong is wrong and right is right.  If wanna talk the law, you have to know what you are talking about. Filing a case never points to guilt or innocence

Prior to law school, I was an intern during my college summers years at the Family Court and did some assistance to a family lawyer in law school.

BESIDES THE point, carry on! I have to get stuff done, but have a blessed week.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 9, 2013)

These are the pastors that we need to be aware of; the wolves in sheep clothing, the snake oil salesmen casting a shadow of doubt on the real sold out men and women of God...

Just recently a pastor was relieved of his duties for going to a Rick Ross concert, he was warned weeks before after attending a Lil Wayne concert so the elders let him go...Then you have Pastor Sapp going to see a Kevin Hart (comedian/actor known for language)concert to 'unwind after studying for his sermon' and asked people not to judge him and these other fools coming out with their reality show.

Has the Christian people gone crazy, we cannot continue to act like ostriches with our heads buried in the sand. We have saints going to the world to ‘fix their lives’ A pastors wife seeking out a Yoruba Priestess for help her to save her marriage, while her philandering husband is still in the pulpit preaching ery Sunday, should someone need to drag his old horny behind to the altar to repent?  I think not.  Then we got famous singing sisters going to this same woman to be told that they have bitterness and un-forgiveness in their hearts, these same sisters grew up in church, whose daddy and brother were  pastors and at least one of them is a pastors wife, why Iyanla have to tell them they have un-forgiveness, nobody in their church could discern that, what happen to Holy Spirit who is supposed to be operating in us and guiding us into all truth…

These actions should not be normal or acceptable to us.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 9, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> > *These are the pastors that we need to be aware of; the wolves in sheep clothing, the snake oil salesmen *
> 
> 
> casting a shadow of doubt on the real sold out men and women of God...
> ...


The bible says:

_*"For of this sort are they which creep into houses, and lead captive silly women laden with sins, led away with divers lusts, ever learning, and never able to come to the knowledge of the truth.*__*"*_ * 2 Timothy 3:6-7

*Anyone agreeing with this garbage gets a huge side-eye from me.  It says a lot when folks agree with sin and fight you over it too....*

*New Christians: watch what you read...just because they say "Lord, Lord" doesn't mean a thing.  Jesus said you will know a person by their fruit.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> *If they CLOSED THE CASE, THEN there was a high chance of no paternity established. *He had a bunch of cases filed by women that it was found not to be true by the courts. There are murderers, hackers, illegal wiretappers, and stalkers who should be walking around with a RECORD, but don't have one. I don't want it to turn into fighting.
> 
> So, wrong is wrong and right is right.  If wanna talk the law, you have to know what you are talking about. Filing a case never points to guilt or innocence
> 
> ...



You kinda scare me, because if you can't see the dust on this man's face, than any man can fool you.   

Let's be real:   If this man approached you for a date or 'whatever'... and seeing all of these lawsuits on his record, would you be the kind of woman who closes her eyes and says, "Dey' lyin' bout' choo' boo'.   I have faith in you, cause I ain't judgin' you like dem other folkeseszzzz'   

I'm just saying.   If you want to be his 'johnny cocrhan legal team, fine.  

The man is guilty... plain and simple.  The only one lying is him.


----------



## menina (Aug 9, 2013)

Well i think people don't believe in the benefits of holiness, or that it's extra instead of a natural process. Also that if they just have faith they will receive salvation in the end through Christ, what's the point of doing more than the bare minimum of not sinning? And then folks just not wanting to change... :/


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> *If they CLOSED THE CASE, THEN there was a high chance of no paternity established. *He had a bunch of cases filed by women that it was found not to be true by the courts. There are murderers, hackers, illegal wiretappers, and stalkers who should be walking around with a RECORD, but don't have one. I don't want it to turn into fighting.
> 
> So, wrong is wrong and right is right.  If wanna talk the law, you have to know what you are talking about. Filing a case never points to guilt or innocence
> 
> ...



The DNA tests proved positive that jamal bryant is indeed the father.   And it wasn't Maury Povich who did the test.  

Bryant finally admitted that he was the Father and the $400 per month child support was contested by the mother, who filed for an increase.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 9, 2013)

menina said:


> *Well i think people don't believe in the benefits of holiness. *
> 
> Also that if they just have faith they will receive salvation in the end through Christ, what's the point of doing more than the bare minimum of not sinning? And then folks just not wanting to change... :/


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> A rumor in which the magazine had to offer a retraction. I am not commenting and holding to my word. I know you will write an essay after this and others, but I felt the need to let you know you are spreading a dead rumor.



You need to question your need to defend false prophets. Do you have any idea how serious it is to God for him to have this position and be living in sin, causing babes in Christ to stumble and begin to mimic his behavior. Its better that a millstone be hung on his neck and I'm cast into the sea. You are deceived. I have nothing more to say.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 9, 2013)

1 Corinthians 8:10-12 KJV
For if any man see thee which hast knowledge sit at meat in the idol's temple, shall not the conscience of him which is weak be emboldened to eat those things which are offered to idols; [11] And through thy knowledge shall the weak brother perish, for whom Christ died? [12] But when ye sin so against the brethren, and wound their weak conscience, ye sin against Christ.


This verse is talking about meat specifically but shows how serious all matters that cause others to stumble. Its not a small deal to God and we need to reprove things like this.


----------



## miss cosmic (Aug 9, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Let me just say this, the only person who does want to confront sin in the "Church" is the one who is making excuses for their own. Paul confronted Peter to his face when he had people acting racist and guess what, Peter later affirmed Paul in his own epistle by calling him brother. Peter had to repent. Its a lie to believe that we don't hold people accountable for their behavior because we should. Beyonce gets on stage almost naked, throwing her crotch all over the place, turning young girls into whores and making young boys effeminate and full of lust and this "Pastor" takes his daughter AND sits there and watches himself?! That indicates he has perverted, defiled spirits in him and doesn't need to Pastor anybody. Do you know how seriously God takes it when we 1) cause the world to blaspheme the name of Christ and 2) cause the faith of weak saints to fail and they start doing this stuff? This is no small deal so stop trying to disempower people to speak up against such foolishness by accusing them of having sin in them.



My, how powerful beyonce is.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Slll mini using LHCF


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 9, 2013)

miss cosmic said:


> My, how powerful beyonce is.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Slll mini using LHCF



Beyonce is not powerful, the demons in her are.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Aug 9, 2013)

Why do you have "to get stuff done and have a blessed week" when people ask you to substantiate your claims?  Who is hiding stuff?   I've tried for months to figure out what is going on with your posts and I thought I had it straight with an informational post on your blog.  But then you bring veiled charges of misbehavior back to the CRT.  I don't get it.  Why are you posting when you'd rather be doing other things?  Passive-aggressive behavior?  I'd say it is a step beyond, though.   

As for Bryant, I read where he settled this and agreed that he had fathered a child oow.  Why did his wife divorce him?  Because he had been cheating.  It doesn't take a court to decide that for a wife.  She felt it, he acknowledged it and she moved on.  As to whether it was illegal due to her age, that's another story.  The first crime is against the wife.

As far as the alleged talking against people's children, I don't know what that is about.  It would seem cruel and unfair to downtalk another's family.  If people have sinned in some way and if they have amended their lives, then let them walk their road with Christ.  Who is perfect?  Every man will have his day in the court of Elohim.  May our Father write our names and seal us in His Book of Life.

RE:  Beyonce', I listen to contemporary music and I don't apologize for doing so.  It's not a sin for me.  If it's one for another, then don't do it.  Never have I attended any of her concerts.  I don't know about demons and such.  I've heard she thrusts her crotch and then gets mad people grab her booty.  Oh well.  Not in agreement with that.  I see no reason a pastor cannot attend a concert, depending upon the content.  I'm not automatically against it.  So Bryant is not "guilty" of that, imho.  But he did mention something about a porn person in the THAT industry delivering a sermon to his congregation.  We don't need the porn industry training husbands and wives on how to get holy freaky in the bedroom.  It can come naturally if they take the time.  Porn  is all about objectifying a person and is anti-human dignity.  

For short:  be more fair in your posting.  If anything is laughable, it's your prosecutory  rants and raves on here to a ghost defender.  And many of these women are currently licensed and practicing attorneys.  I don't get why you seem to think you're the only one who has ever gotten a law degree and did an internship.  Shrugs.


----------



## miss cosmic (Aug 9, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Beyonce is not powerful, the demons in her are.



Thank you. Because for a minute there it sounded like you meant beyonce HERSELF was turning girls into prostitutes and boys into homosexuals.

On another note: where is the love? All i see is people speaking doom and destruction (not to mention hellfire) into bryant's daughter's life - must have missed the posts where people recognize that the God of the bible can save ANYONE from ANYTHING. Were those prophetic words of knowledge? Wishes? Speaking things that are not as though they are? 
I dont know this pastor nor do i know anything about him beyond what i have read in this thread, but i find it strange and not a little off-putting that christians are not expressing more love for his daughter (clearly HIS fate is already decided  ) but are instead wishing her a horrible end. Telling, methinks.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Slll mini using LHCF


----------



## BrandNew (Aug 9, 2013)

Sigh...


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 9, 2013)

miss cosmic said:


> Thank you. Because for a minute there it sounded like you meant beyonce HERSELF was turning girls into prostitutes and boys into homosexuals.
> 
> On another note: where is the love? All i see is people speaking doom and destruction (not to mention hellfire) into bryant's daughter's life - must have missed the posts where people recognize that the God of the bible can save ANYONE from ANYTHING. Were those prophetic words of knowledge? Wishes? Speaking things that are not as though they are?
> I dont know this pastor nor do i know anything about him beyond what i have read in this thread, but i find it strange and not a little off-putting that christians are not expressing more love for his daughter (clearly HIS fate is already decided  ) but are instead wishing her a horrible end. Telling, methinks.
> ...



Hi. I don't think anyone is wishing her a horrible end because God certaunly can save anybody unless they are reprobate. I think it's important to acknowledge how this will affect his daughter unless SHE repents. Nobody here wants to see her perish but we can't make it cute and nice and sweet and ignore what this is doing to her.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 9, 2013)

miss cosmic said:


> Thank you. Because for a minute there it sounded like you meant beyonce HERSELF was turning girls into prostitutes and boys into homosexuals.
> 
> On another note: where is the love? All i see is people speaking doom and destruction (not to mention hellfire) into bryant's daughter's life - must have missed the posts where people recognize that the God of the bible can save ANYONE from ANYTHING. Were those prophetic words of knowledge? Wishes? Speaking things that are not as though they are?
> I dont know this pastor nor do i know anything about him beyond what i have read in this thread, but i find it strange and not a little off-putting that christians are not expressing more love for his daughter (clearly HIS fate is already decided  ) but are instead wishing her a horrible end. Telling, methinks.
> ...



I think there's a misunderstanding.    As I share this, it's not in contention towards you or your post.  I just want to insert clarity.   Okay?   

No one is 'daming' his daughter to doom and destruction.    What's being shared is what Bryant is teaching his daughter, that being in this type of atmosphere is 'okay' when it is not.     It's the actions of her father which are endangering her soul; it is what he is teaching her.   

We all know that God is able, however we also know the consequences of what teens are exposed to spiritually.  And it is 'THIS' that is being shared here, the consequences of what her father is exposing her to and condoning it with spiritual validation.   

Pediatricians share the consequences of what will occur when parents give their children certain foods.    They are not 'damning' their children to bad health, they are simply telling the parents what to expect unless the diet changes.  

The same applies here,  Unless jamal bryant changes the atmosphere, exposure and the validation of demons in his daughters life, the consequences will be a life of demonic activity in her spirit that her father opened the threshold to.   He is literally giving his daughter over to Baal.

Everybody knows that Beyonce' is a demon lead vessel, giving the illuminati signs in all of her performances.  She is a demonic influence making satan's activities a glamours desire for women and young girls to pattern themselves after. 

Here's something more that is critical.   This is a young girl who is separated from her father; he does not live with her.   All young girls idolize their fathers; women were designed to give their hearts to men.   (I have scripture and life's evidence to back this up).   Because he is not with her, she still has that desire to be loved and a girl and women in general feel most loved when a man is WITH them in presence, not distance.    

There is a void in every young girl, who longs to have her Daddy's attention.   And when Daddy is not there, she will seek to fill that void however she can with another man.   This is when many girls use 'sex' to get and keep a man in her life.  beyonce' is giving girls the negative and destructive meaning of sex.   jamal bryant is giving his daughter the 'message' (the impression) that 'sex' is the only way to have a man that she loves to be in her life.  

So again, no one here is damning this girl to hell.  We were telling the truth about the consequences of what her father is doing and how he is 'training' her spirit to be mislead through the wrong path.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 9, 2013)

miss cosmic said:


> Thank you. Because for a minute there it sounded like you meant beyonce HERSELF was turning girls into prostitutes and boys into homosexuals.
> 
> On another note: where is the love? *All i see is people speaking doom and destruction (not to mention hellfire) into bryant's daughter's life* - must have missed the posts where people recognize that the God of the bible can save ANYONE from ANYTHING. *Were those prophetic words of knowledge? Wishes? Speaking things that are not as though they are? *
> I dont know this pastor nor do i know anything about him beyond what i have read in this thread, but i find it strange and not a little off-putting that *christians are not expressing more love for his daughter* (clearly HIS fate is already decided  ) *but are instead wishing her a horrible end.* Telling, methinks.
> ...


Is that all you read?  Surely there was more spoken that maybe you might have missed in translation...

(Shimmie) 


> *What Father would lead his daughter or son in the paths of destruction?*   This is not right.  *Any Father who loves his daughter would not have  her at a booty shakin Beyonce concert*.  What a waste of money, and even  more a waste one's soul.  *What happens when your daughter is mislead into sexual sin?*



(MrsHaseeb)


> *He is sacrificing his child to the devil* to satisfy his own sexual  perversion. *He used his daughter *to cover his lust. He was the one who  wanted to go see Beyonce. Unless his daughter repents and seeks the Lord  for herself* she will begin* to be a whorish girl, using her body to  seduce men to because that's what her father likes and what she sees him  looking at. She is *subconsciously learning* to imitate Beyonce's  behavior to get the attention of men.



To my knowledge from reading these posts, they didn't speak anything bad into the life of his daughter, they were saying "What If?" and "If he continues....this can/will happen."  As someone who is in the ministry...this can happen if he continues on this path with his daughter.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 9, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I think there's a misunderstanding.    As I share this, it's not in contention towards you or your post.  I just want to insert clarity.   Okay?
> 
> No one is 'daming' his daughter to doom and destruction.    What's being shared is what Bryant is teaching his daughter, that being in this type of atmosphere is 'okay' when it is not.     It's the actions of her father which are endangering her soul; it is what he is teaching her.
> 
> ...


We are on the same page...as per my post below yours...


----------



## miss cosmic (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Is that all you read?  Surely there was more spoken that maybe you might have missed in translation...
> 
> (Shimmie)
> 
> ...



Thank you. I'm not sure if the undertones of condescension are intentional or not and I won't address that.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 9, 2013)

miss cosmic said:


> Thank you. I'm not sure if the undertones of condescension are intentional or not and I won't address that.


If you know me, I really try not to use undertones of anything in my posts.  I really try to be as open and honest as I possibly can.

I can assure you, I did not and was not sarcastic or facetious in my post to you....

HTH


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> We are on the same page...as per my post below yours...



Thank you, Sis....


----------

